# Led Zeppelin Reunion At The O2 Arena



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Led Zeppelin are having a one off reunion concert on 26 November at the O2 Arena. I applied for two tickets in the ballot and din't get any









I can get tickets for Â£900 each ..... can't decide if it is worth it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry John I would have to say no, Â£900 is a lot of watch cash


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Ya' know, I would love to see that show, but I don't get the "reunion" hullabaloo. Page and Plant have played together numerous times over the yearsâ€¦ just because you throw in John Paul Jones and the dead drummer's kid it's suddenly Led Zeppelin again?

If Paul and Ringo brought in the offspring of George and John it wouldn't be the Beatles, would it?

I'd only pay that kind of money if Bonzo came back from the grave and the warm-up acts were Jimi Hendrix and Janis Joplin.

Next thing you know Queen will be touring without Freddie Mercury...oh wait, they are.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

The last time I saw them the tickets were a couple of quid each! OK it was January 1973, and yes I am an old git. They were absolutely fantastic, perhaps at their peak, couldn't part with Â£900 a ticket to see 3/4 of them though.

BTW, did you get told you'd not been successful in the ballot? I've heard nothing.

Ian



JoT said:


> Led Zeppelin are having a one off reunion concert on 26 November at the O2 Arena. I applied for two tickets in the ballot and din't get any
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JTW said:


> The last time I saw them the tickets were a couple of quid each! OK it was January 1973, and yes I am an old git. They were absolutely fantastic, perhaps at their peak, couldn't part with Â£900 a ticket to see 3/4 of them though.
> 
> BTW, did you get told you'd not been successful in the ballot? I've heard nothing.
> 
> ...


I thought the ballot results were due today, I will give it a day or two just in case they are in the post


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"I'd only pay that kind of money if Bonzo came back from the grave and the warm-up acts were Jimi Hendrix and Janis Joplin. .."

Kinda messy gig there.... lots of, um, dead people.

I went to the Isle of Wight when I was fourteen, in 1970 and saw Jimi Hendrix then. And the Doors and Hawkwind and Jethro Tull and Joni Mitchell and The Who and loads of others. I was deaf for a week. But I didn't come round for ten days, so that was OK; a nice peaceful sleep...

Â£900 to see Led Zeppelin?

Naaaa.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

JoT said:


> Led Zeppelin are having a one off reunion concert on 26 November at the O2 Arena. I applied for two tickets in the ballot and din't get any
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to agree with the others, not worth it IMO for that sort of money; but like you say - wait & see if you get any in the ballot.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Ya' know, I would love to see that show, but I don't get the "reunion" hullabaloo.


Me neither, what's gone is gone.

As great as they _were _I would have zero interest in paying Â£9 never mind Â£900. I can only forsee bitter disappointment for John if he forks out the Â£900.

My pal paid Â£450 for a Tom Waites gig a couple of years back, TW is not my thing but I can understand why he paid the price.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

The one and only time I saw Led Zep was at the Albert Hall in 1970. I went with a mate from school, but due obviously to an administrative cock-up of monumental proportions, we were _each_ allocated a box all to ourselves overlooking the stage.

We paid the princely sum of 10/- (50p in new money) for our tickets. It was probably the best gig I've ever been to - and I do not say that lightly, given that in those days we were rather spoiled by the likes of Free, Status Quo, Black Sabbath, David Bowie and John Mayall all playing regular gigs locally (Croydon). A whole Sunday afternoon and evening's worth of bands like Curved Air and Soft Machine (with DJ Jeff Dexter) cost the same at The Roundhouse in Chalk Farm. Ah, those were the days...

Â£900 - nah! I'll stick with my memories and the LPs.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

theres an amazing cover band called a whole lotta lead doing the rounds and according to my mate who was a roadie for bands like zep,free,sabbath etc if you close youre eyes they are as close as youll get. ive seen em once ,and the re-enacted the song remains the same gig (without the 26 minute long dazed and confused doh)and they were awesome .save yer 900 quid find out where they are playing next and go and see them .


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I'd agree with sharkbike - seen Page and Plant for about Â£20 a few years ago and I think the extra Â£880 would be just a lot of disappointment


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Save your Â£900 (Â£1800 if you're not going alone) and wait until it comes out on Dvd.

Don't get me wrong, I like Led Zep, but if my numbers did happen to come up in the ticket allocation you can bet your bottom dollar I'll be flogging them. Given the choice of a 3 hour gig or a couple of weeks on holiday, where's me trunks









Cheers

Lee


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Given the phenomenal demand for this gig, Plant's love of the limelight and the huge sums of money involved, I'd be very surprised if we don't see a world tour announced in the not too far distant future. I'd save my money and hope for that eventuality, if it happens Â£1800 will allow you to buy tickets overseas and get a holiday into the bargain.

If it doesn't happen Â£1800 buys a very nice watch, and the DVD of the concert


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I would also say don't bother as it's hardly going to be a reunion without Bonza on drums is it? It doesn't matter how good a drummer his sprog is (& he is good I saw him play years ago with Page & Plant) - it just isn't Led Zeppelin without Bonham on drums. Also - & it pains me to say it - the last time I heard Bob the knob sing his voice was decidedly dodgy







!

Personally I'd keep the Â£900 & wait for the dvd to come out!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Personally I won't bother, it's a hell of a lot of money especially if they have ID linked the tickets like they did a Glastonbury this year. So you pay up and don't get in.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I was told today there are 20,000 tickets, and nearly a million people applied!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i was talking to someone today who has applied apparently 25 million people applied worldwide and its going to take ages to sort out the tickets ,but there is a company in london who will guarentee you a front row seat for 2500 pounds .

i wouldnt pay that to see anyone i hate paying for gigs at the best of times .


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You guys are right, I have bought a watch instead


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

JoT said:


> You guys are right, I have bought a watch instead


What have you bought, what could possibly compete with Zep?!

Ian


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Listening to Planet Rock news today, the process for getting the wristband to get you into the gig is very involved.You'll have to provide photo ID and the credit card the tickets were booked on, so their are no tickets.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

TimD said:


> Listening to Planet Rock news today, the process for getting the wristband to get you into the gig is very involved.You'll have to provide photo ID and the credit card the tickets were booked on, so their are no tickets.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tim.


Tim I think the O2 has debenture seats and these are the tickets being sold for a fortune and perfectly legit









Ian it's a Seamaster


----------

